# Amplificador con LM3886 + PCB



## rlcapo (Sep 15, 2010)

Buenas Foros De Electronica, aqui mi aporte de un amplificador con el LM3886 al cual le omiti el mute, diseñe el pcb para compartirlo y si por las dudas si alguien lo podria revisarlo se lo agradeseria.
pd: El pcb esta en formato PCBWizard.
saludos.

nota: desde la pata 8 deben conectar una resistencia a -v pero no se el valor ya que en el datasheet no figura

*Atención: Yo no probe la pcb solo la diseñé, cuando tenga un poco de $ y tiempo lo pruevo.*


----------



## HADES (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, siempre se agradece tu intencion ya que es lo que cuenta y lo voy bajando y voy a ver que tal esta la plaquita

saludos!

Una situacion jeje

esa pcb que viene en formato .pcb con que se visualiza que programa??


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 15, 2010)

A la plaqueta que esta en formato pcb la ise en PCBWizard.
saludos
pd: ya agregé eso.


----------



## juan_inf (Sep 15, 2010)

rlcapo muchas gracias por el aporte, gran trabajo


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 15, 2010)

Gracias juan_inf ya lo edite 
saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Sep 16, 2010)

te falto la ultima palabra  pero se omite de todos modos. Saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola rlcapo, fijate que en el datasheet, en el cuadro de caracteriasticas electricas el 2° parametro es la atenuacion del mute, te especifica que a 0v o sin conectar esta encendido, en el circuito como lo planteas me parece que estaria siempre con el mute encendido.
Me gusto lo de sacar los dos capacitores de filtrado ahorra mucho lugar, pero lo usaria con fuente regulada nomas.

Dejo adjunto un circuito que stereo que arme con este integrado.


----------



## ernesto2111 (Sep 17, 2010)

muy bueno. Mñana me lo armo. Saludos


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 17, 2010)

Bueno termine la pcb sin la función mute (no está activada) y le agregé una "super fuente"  que la diseñe para ser universal (por eso tan grande), cualquier error me avisan.
saludos

Pd: ojo con las polaridades de la fuente


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 20, 2010)

Holas ... les pregunto cuantos vatios tira esta potencia en estado mono??? y en estereo?? tambien me di cuenta que el pcb de rlcapo y el pcb de tinchorojo89 no son los mismos y quisiera saber cual es el correcto ??  
A y que distorcion tiene el integrado?


----------



## psychatog (Sep 20, 2010)

En el datasheet esta TODO! Ademas de ser uno de los amplificadores DIY mas armado en el mundo, por lo que san google te respondera encantado.
Saludos!


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 20, 2010)

Voy a probar el que tiene la "super fuente" que creo que esta correcto, el primer pcb que puse tiene el mute activado y el ultimo que puse (el que tiene la fuente incorporada) lo tiene anulado por lo que el ultimo debe andar bien ya que el primero esta con el mute activado y no se va a escuchar nada por lo que tendrias que armar mi ultimo pcb (el que tiene la fuente).

saludos

Pd:espero que me ayas entendido


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 20, 2010)

sii muchas gracias pero no entendi vien la fuente, solo lleva capacitores y la bobina?? y cual es la entrada y cual la salida??


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

Prefiero el TDA7294. Por ser de ST Microelectronics, se consigue original muy fácil. Nunca compré integrados de importancia marca National Semiconductor. Una vez compré cuatro LM1875 y los cuatro falsos, en lugar de ese, prefiero el TDA2050.

Solo la opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 20, 2010)

Para Niqqoo:
Te hice este esquema que lo muestra todo cualquier duda pregunten.
Para tavo10:
"Supuestamente" los lm son de mas calidad que los tda pero tambien son mas caros.

saludos

Pd miren esto:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/lm3886-vs-tda7294-me-quedo-22679/


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

rlcapo dijo:
			
		

> *"Supuestamente"*


Vos lo dijiste.
Armá un par de TDA's y sacá conclusiones. Comparalos con los LM que quieras. Es lo mismo, más simple, más fácil de conseguir, más económico y ORIGINALES (hay que ser "bicho" y saber comprar).
El respaldo es ST.

Saludos.

PS: Te pido un favor: Si es que tenés comprado o armado algún LM3886, sacale un par de fotos desde bien cerca, pero NO borroneadas, sino con buen objetivo y definición. De frente. Y a los pines. Gracias.


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 20, 2010)

Por lo que leí son mejor los lm por sus protecciones y porque tambiém vienen modelos ya aislados (nunca los probé), pero los tda fueron mis primeros amplificadores, me sorprendio como el TDA2040 y 2050 movian un woofer de 20" y sonaba muy bién (y eso que lo alimentaba con 16+16), lo de las fotos... cuando arme la etapa las subo.

saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sepan disculpar la demora, personalmente no arme el tda7294, si arme otros (12v unicamente) y no me puedo quejar. Por el lado del lm3886 anda muy bien lo unico que le encuentro en contra es el precio, casi el doble del tda7294, y que requiere un buen disipador. El resto son gustos.

Saludos


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 21, 2010)

rlcapo dijo:


> Para Niqqoo:
> Te hice este esquema que lo muestra todo cualquier duda pregunten.
> Para tavo10:
> "Supuestamente" los lm son de mas calidad que los tda pero tambien son mas caros.
> ...



Muchas gracias capo una cosita Que bobina le pongo a esa fuente osea que voltaje tiene que largar la bobina que va ahi???


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 21, 2010)

¿bobina? En la fuente no hay ninguna bobina es solo el puente rectificador, los condensadores de 4700uf y 100nF para filtrar.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 21, 2010)

hola niqqoo, si con bobina te referias a transformador y queres saber con que voltaje alimentar el integrado, primero que nada te diria que leas el datasheet, por que hay diferentes tensiones de alimentacion para diferentes potencias y si lo vas a usar con 4ohm o 8 ohm, una ves que tengas esos datos podes elegir el transformador que mas te convenga, otra cosa tene en cuenta que cuando rectifiques la corriente ac a dc el voltaje aumenta un 40% aprox.


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 22, 2010)

40% es bastante a y otra cosa los condensadores de 4700 uf de cuantos v?? y los de 100nf de cuantos v tambien??


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 22, 2010)

Depende de la fuente que uses como yo le pondria los condensadores de 4700uf de 50v y los de 100nf de 100v ya que como maximo le puedes suministrar ±35V y como minimo 2 amperes.
Aqui la tabla del datasheet:
68W output power into 4 ohms at VCC = ±28V 
38W output power into 8 ohms at VCC = ±28V 
50W output power into 8 ohms VCC = ±35V 
Aqui el datasheet: http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM3886.pdf

saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 22, 2010)

hola niqqoo, primero que nada leiste el datasheet??? ah yte especifica con que tension alimentar el integrado, con eso despues elegis v de capacitores, el transformador...
te recomiendo ver este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ , ahy te sacas varias dudas de las fuentes.

Saludos


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 22, 2010)

si vi el datasheet lo que si si le doy 28v como ago para que tire 68w 4 ohm o 38w 8 ohm??  eso como lo determino por los amperes?? y si es asi para que tire 68w seria 28v y cuantos amperes ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2010)

Niqqoo dijo:


> si vi el datasheet lo que si si le doy 28v como ago para que tire 68w 4 ohm o 38w 8 ohm??  eso como lo determino por los amperes?? y si es asi para que tire 68w seria 28v y cuantos amperes ??


¿ Leíste el link del mensaje anterior al tuyo ?


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Fogonazo: si lo vi pero no entiendo nada, eso me re cuesta...


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 23, 2010)

A ver si lo vas a usa con un parlante de 8 ohms ponele un transformador que entregue un voltaje que al rectificarlo no pase los ±35V y con al menos 2000 milliamperes y si lo vas a usar con un parlante de 4 ohms ponele un trasformador que al rectificarlo no pase ±28V con al menos 3000 milliamperes.

saludos


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 23, 2010)

a bien eso lo cacho mas o menos!! gracias y para que tire 68w 28v y cuantos mA??? 3000


----------



## rlcapo (Sep 23, 2010)

Acordate que si lo usas con 4 ohms le pones poner como maximo +-28V y si lo vas a usar con 8 ohms le podes meter como maximo +-35. 
Nota: nunca le suministres la corriente que utiliza en 8 ohms en 4 ohms ya que el integrado se satura y se puede quemar, en 4 ohms necesita mas amperaje que en 8 ohms
4 ohms = minimo 2 amper
8 ohms = minimo 3 amper


----------



## Niqqoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Gracias . Cualquiera otra duda que tenga seguro se las informo


----------



## juanchilp (Sep 30, 2010)

aca encontre una aporte de la simple amplication del lm3886 con las pistas y el layout http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_lm3886_amp.pdf espero que les sirva


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 30, 2010)

Amigos, aca otro pequeñisimo aporte, esquema, mascara y pcb del LM3886.

Probado con varios modulos armados y todos funcionaron.

Saludos a todos.

Juan Manuel


----------



## monkeythypoon (Sep 30, 2010)

bueno aqui un aporte al tema 
http://www.retrovicio.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8339

Me parece facil de montar y da buenas prestaciones, entre otros.

como estan aportando diagramas sobre este magnifico integrado aqui les aporto este
http://www.electronica-pt.com/circu...7-audio-power-amplifier-100w-with-lm3886.html
para ver si es de su gusto y si se animan a armar y compartir su experiencia, que para esto es el foro numero 1 de electronica.


----------



## rlcapo (Oct 2, 2010)

Aqui una nueva versión del amplificador para el metodo de la plancha o serigrafía
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

rlcapo dijo:


> Aqui una nueva versión del amplificador para el metodo de la plancha o serigrafía
> Saludos.


Si querés hacer un aporte, hacelo en un archivo PDF, por que no todos los usuarios de este foro usan o quieren usar el PcbWizzard o cualquier otro programa en particular. A fin de cuentas, quien sabe usar un programa de diseño de PCB, no necesita el diseño original...

Haciéndolo en PDF, *cualquiera *puede usar e imprimir el PCB.


----------



## LeOx (Dic 23, 2010)

rlcapo dijo:


> Aqui una nueva versión del amplificador para el metodo de la plancha o serigrafía
> Saludos.



Capo te hago una pregunta, yo me voy a armar el ampli con ese ultimo pcb que subiste, que estoy citando en esta respuesta. Lo voy a hacer mono y le voy a aplicar un parlante de 8 ohms. ¿Vos que me recomendarias?, ¿con un trafo de 30V x 2A andaria bien? Teniendo en cuenta que al rectificarlo (si no me equivoco) voy a andar rondando los 35V. 
Otra cosa, yo el puente de diodos no lo voy a hacer, directamente voy a comprar el puente, ¿y de cuanto tendria que ser el puente? ¿2A estaria bien?.
Al colocar el puente ya me estaria perdiendo con el tema de los capacitores, ¿de que manera los coloco?
Y por ultimo, ¿"0v" seria la tierra?, si asi fuera, ¿puedo omitirla en este caso y no conectarle nada? ¿El circuito funcionaria igual?. Espero alguna respuesta, saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 26, 2010)

LeOx dijo:


> ¿con un trafo de 30V x 2A andaria bien? Teniendo en cuenta que al rectificarlo (si no me equivoco) voy a andar rondando los 35V.
> .



Vas a andar rondando los 42Vcc,



LeOx dijo:


> ¿y de cuanto tendria que ser el puente? ¿2A estaria bien?.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



LeOx dijo:


> Al colocar el puente ya me estaria perdiendo con el tema de los capacitores, ¿de que manera los coloco?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeOx (Dic 29, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Vas a andar rondando los 42Vcc,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por responder amigo, y por comprender  mi ignorancia. Ahora, hago otra pregunta, como en este amplificador se  utiliza un transformador con punto medio, ¿cual seria la diferencia?,  Supongamos que es de 30vcc:  ¿En la bobina secundaria saldrian 3  cables?, y si fuera asi, ¿Uno seria la tierra (0v),y luego un postivo  que me entrega +15vcc y un negativo que me entrega -15vcc?, ¿Asi esta  dispuesto en la imagen de ese trafo que subiste?, estoy medio perdido.  Espero la respuesta, un saludo.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 29, 2010)

Exacto, en la bobina secundaria saldrian 3 cables, un punto medio en comun (0v) y dos cables con Vac, recuerda que es alterna, no tiene una polaridad definida.


----------



## LeOx (Dic 29, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Exacto, en la bobina secundaria saldrian 3 cables, un punto medio en comun (0v) y dos cables con Vac, recuerda que es alterna, no tiene una polaridad definida.



Claro, la polaridad se define cuando la rectifico. Y masomenos con 30vcc y 2A ¿se puede decir que el amplificador me estaria entregando 60w? ¿O los amperios (usando la formula de potencia) se multiplican por el voltaje entregado en continua?
Gracias por responder.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 29, 2010)

el valor de tencion multiplicado la corriente , te dara la potencia capas de entregar el transfomador, que sera distinta a la que entregue el amplificador, dependiendo de su rendimiento! en el link que te pase mas arriba lo explica mejor.


----------



## LeOx (Dic 30, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> el valor de tencion multiplicado la corriente , te dara la potencia capas de entregar el transfomador, que sera distinta a la que entregue el amplificador, dependiendo de su rendimiento! en el link que te pase mas arriba lo explica mejor.



Listo gracias, impecable lo tuyo.

Bueno, ahora ya redondeando todo el tema del armado, antes de empezar a armarlo me arme en el paint un dibujo de como irian las conexiones y quiero que tu pipa o quien pueda, que me conteste si esta bien o si hay algun error que me lo remarque porfavor, (perdon por molestar).



PD1: Voy a comprar un puente de diodos para 2A por eso modifique el circuito de la fuente.
PD2: Necesito ponerle un potenciometro para poder regular el volumen, ¿de que manera se lo puedo poner? Y si se puede poner, ¿iria en la entrada?, ¿de que manera?, ¿de 100K estaria bien?.
PD3: El transformador que voy a utilizar va a ser de ±25VCC y de 2A ya que al rectificar la corriente voy a andar rondando los ±35VCC (Voy a utilizar un parlante de 8 Ohmios).

Bueno, reitero, perdon por molestar, y si es posible, espero esa ultima ayudita, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 30, 2010)

Las conexiones de la fuente estan bien, lo unico que yo cambiaaria seria el punete, por uno de mayor corriente, con 2A estas al limite, podrias usar uno de 6A u 8A, que practicamente cuestan casi lo mismo.

Con respecto al pote, si, va en la entrada, uno de 47k/50k estaria bien.


----------



## LeOx (Dic 30, 2010)

Ahh listo, ¿y como lo conecto?, ¿asi esta bien?

Tengo entendido que a la pata del medio del pote siempre va la señal de audio que luego sale al amplificador.

PD: Luego lo arreglo bien en el PCB


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 31, 2010)

No, asi no, asi estas haciendo un corto entre la entrada de audio y el voltaje negativo, aca te dejo una imagen, fijate!


----------



## LeOx (Dic 31, 2010)

Pipa, muchas gracias por seguir bancandome, pero te voy a seguir jodiendo porque estoy confundido, porque viendo tu grafico, la entrada de señal (el cable rojo) es como que seria un solo cable, cuando realmente de la fuente de audio me vienen dos cables (mono), entonces respecto a las patas del pote es como que me sobra un cable, entonces por mi taradez estoy confundido, igual, te arme un grafico aplicando las conexiones respectivamente a las del grafico que vos subiste para ver si esta bien, si llega a estar mal me lo podrias corregir ahi en la misma imagen porfavor?   Ahi ya serias mi idolo jajaja. Bueno, mira:

Asi pienso yo entonces de como deberian ir las conexiones


Si llega a estar mal, te ahorro el trabajo y te subo una imagen limpia, por si me lo vas a corregir.




PIPA, Millones, millones, millones de gracias, espero tu respuesta!!! 
Felices Fiestas!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 31, 2010)

Bueno bueno, en la primera imagen que pusiste ahora esta casi   bien, solo intercambia de lugar los cables rojo y azul, la entrada deberia ir el extremo del pote y la salida a la placa desde el cursor del pote!

PD: no tenia muchas ganas de editar el dibujo, disculpa!

Que termines bien el año, vos y todos los del foro!!!!!!


----------



## LeOx (Dic 31, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Bueno bueno, en la primera imagen que pusiste ahora esta casi   bien, solo intercambia de lugar los cables rojo y azul, la entrada deberia ir el extremo del pote y la salida a la placa desde el cursor del pote!
> 
> PD: no tenia muchas ganas de editar el dibujo, disculpa!
> 
> Que termines bien el año, vos y todos los del foro!!!!!!



Jajaja, no!!, todo bien!!, si solamente tengo que corregir ese detalle no era necesario que me hicieras de nuevo la grafica!!, asique todo bien!!

Bueno, como ya te lo he dicho, millones de gracias Pipa!!!! Sos un genio.
Ahora paso las fiestas y manos a la obra 
Un abrazo!!


----------



## LeOx (Dic 31, 2010)

Lo que si, fue que me quedo una duda con el tema del transformador, cuando rlcapo dice lo siguiente: "A  ver si lo vas a usa con un parlante de 8 ohms ponele un transformador  que entregue un voltaje que al rectificarlo no pase los ±35V y con al  menos 2000 milliamperes".. Osea, ¿que quiere decir?, que al rectificarlo  entregue un total de 35VCC, o que al rectificarlo entregue +35VCC y  -35VCC?, es decir, que al rectificar entregue una corriente total de  70VCC. ¿Cual es la opcion correcta?
Saludos

EDIT: Listo, ya me saque la duda leyendo el post de fogonazo, si a este amplificador se le aplica un parlante de 8 ohmios, por lo menos hay que hacerlo trabajar con 70VCC, entonces hice la formula para saber de cuanto tiene que ser el voltaje de salida en alterna del transformador:

Va = (70 / 1,4142) + 1,4V = 50VCA (+-25v)

Va : Voltaje de alterna a la salida del transformador
Vc : Voltaje deseado de continua
1,4142 : Redondeo de v2
1,4 V : Caída de tensión sobre el rectificador principal

Al rectificar los 50VCA (pasara a ser continua con un aumento del 40% de su tension), es decir, 70VCC, y ahi me queda justito. 

Por ultimo, los capacitores que tengo que usar en la plaqueta del amplificador, ¿tienen que ser de 70V como minimo, o pueden ser mas chicos?

EDIT: Listo, tienen que ser de 50V


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 1, 2011)

Me parece bien que te estes sacando vos mismo tus dudas, por lo visto vas por el buen camino.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Marck (Nov 16, 2012)

una pregunta que preamp puedo usar para esta etapa te potencia con el integrado LM3886 gracias, y que diferencia hay entre 8 y 4 Ohm es decir si conozco mas potencia pero con mas consumo de corriente etc etc, pero si uso parlante de 8Ohm tengo mas sensibilidad de sonido? menos ruido? mas fidelidad? alguno de ellos? todos juntos o que? gracias saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 8, 2013)

yo lo alimento con +-38V y aguanta, claro todo a 8ohms y un cooler en el disipador


----------



## Derhund (Mar 11, 2013)

Que tal a todos; les comparto un PCB con el LM3886, la alimentacion es de +-30VDC 2Amper y la carga maxima de 4Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 11, 2013)

Derhund dijo:


> Que tal a todos; les comparto un PCB con el LM3886, la alimentacion es de +-30VDC 2Amper y la carga maxima de 4Ohms.
> 
> Saludos.



bonito pcb yo arme este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 86453


----------

